# getting bell express vu and dishnetwork channel list work together in a series two



## mitchell da (Apr 10, 2006)

is there anyone out there that,knows how to get bell express vu and dish network channel lineup to work at the same time in a series two tivo ? if so can you give me step by step instructions how to do this please.


----------



## falc122727 (Jan 21, 2004)

TiVo allows 2 inputs Cable and Sat, but not Sat and Sat, or Cable and Cable.

Here's a script (I haven't tried it) that appeaers to allow 2 different Cable Lineups. Maybe it can be modified to allow 2 different Sat lineups.

TiVo Digital Cable Remap Channels.tcl

C/P: _For digital cable users, this script will create a new lineup (typically on the rf input). This will allow you to tune all "analog" stations through the RF input, and the digital stations through Svideo/RCA. This dramatically speeds up channel changes. After creating the new input, this script will cycle through all of your stations, prompting you if you want to move the station to the new input (i.e. answer yes to all of your analog stations)._


----------

